
Ask HN: Does anyone still use TextMate? - vuyani
If so, whats your reason for staying and not moving to more &quot;modern&quot; text editors like atom or sublime?
======
rxm
I still use textmate. I started with vi, which I still use for small edits,
switched to sam, back to vi when I stopped having X on my Mac, and then to
textmate. I have tried sublime and atom. I am sure they can be configured to
work as I would like, but out of the box the distance seemed too far.

My desire to configure is strongest when I start writing reports (in LaTeX or
markdown). I long for a distraction free mode with easy spell checking.

